# Sticky  What is in your medicine cabinet?



## RiverRun

Not sure if this is in the right section or not, feel free to move if needed!

What do you keep on hand for your pets(natural or traditional)? What do you use these things for? Also, any home remedies that you have found useful for certain issues? 

Thought it would be interesting to see what people keep in stock for their furry ones!


----------



## whiteleo

I have a long list: Nolvasan flush for wounds, calm coat for hot spots, bug bites or loss of hair, silver sulfadiazine cream for wounds once they are cleans.

Cephalexin 500 mg. tramadol, Metacam, these are items I always have on hand for, girl fights in the house, if my finger gets bit trying to break them up, and pain and anti- imflammatory medicines.

pepto bismol tabs, pepcid, and alprazolam (haven't used it recently) this is for Leo in case he needs to go to the vet. I have a basket of wraps, bandages etc. for emergency's I'm prepared for anything..........................................


----------



## doggiedad

i don't have anything in stock but after reading
this thread i think i'm going to get a few things.
thanks.


----------



## chowder

I have immodium for Chelsy (haven't needed any in a long time), kaopectate for Rocky (also haven't needed in a long time), chloraxedine spray, betadine spray, (both of those for cleaning hot spots and assorted boo boo's - thanks Danemama!!), and baby wipes for general ear cleaning,paw cleaning, and fuzzy butt cleaning. Advantix is on hand but I try not to use it more then once or twice a year. 

As a general rule there isn't much in the way of sores or wounds that my dogs get anymore. Chelsy is on permanent Tramadol and Metacam now but that's an old age thing. 

Back when I had girl dogs that got in fights we had a LOT more medicine on hand!


----------



## magicre

zomax for ears
benedryl
bacitracin for cuts
hydrogen peroxide for just about everything
slippery elm for gastric and intestinal issues....capsules
a full tank of gas for anything more serious


----------



## Unosmom

Chlorpheniramine for allergic reaction, peroxide for minor cuts/scrapes, zymox topical for hot spots and other skin issue, enzyme/probiotic supplement for digestive issues and I also had a basic first aid kit with bandages, etc that I take on hikes.


----------



## malluver1005

It's his first aid kit I take with me when we go on vacation (in small bottles of course):

Chlorhexadine solution
Hydrogen Peroxide
Isopropyl Alcohol
gauze
tweezers, scissors, clippers, exam gloves
Phazyme tabs
Cephalexine capsules
Tramadol tablets
Buffered aspirin
Lubricating jelly
animax ointment
Benadryl tablets
epi pen
rectal thermometer
tourniquet
syringes of all sorts


----------



## mischiefgrrl

whiteleo said:


> I have a long list: Nolvasan flush for wounds, calm coat for hot spots, bug bites or loss of hair, silver sulfadiazine cream for wounds once they are cleans.
> 
> Cephalexin 500 mg. tramadol, Metacam, these are items I always have on hand for, girl fights in the house, if my finger gets bit trying to break them up, and pain and anti- imflammatory medicines.
> 
> pepto bismol tabs, pepcid, and alprazolam (haven't used it recently) this is for Leo in case he needs to go to the vet. I have a basket of wraps, bandages etc. for emergency's I'm prepared for anything..........................................


I think you and I have the same medicine cabinet.... I get all of my first aid goodies from calvetsuppy.com I've learned to keep them around. I have more for the pets than I do for myself. For me? Advil and that's about it.


----------



## trikerdon

mischiefgrrl said:


> I think you and I have the same medicine cabinet.... I get all of my first aid goodies from calvetsuppy.com I've learned to keep them around. I have more for the pets than I do for myself. For me? Advil and that's about it.


calvetsuppy.com does not open for me.....


----------



## SpooOwner

trikerdon said:


> calvetsuppy.com does not open for me.....


The "L" was dropped in "supply." Try:

Cal Vet Supply - your source for Antibiotics, Frontline, Syringes and Veterinary Supplies

The only thing I have to add is Gas-X. If you catch your dog in the first stages of bloat, it will buy a little time while rushing to the vet.


----------



## DaneMama

RX Drugs:

Antibiotics:

Cephalexin
Amoxicillin
Clindamycin
Orbax
Clavamox
Doxycycline
Neo/Poly/Dex Drops

Pain Management: 

Tramadol
Rimadyl
Metacam
Buprenorphine
Adequan injectable (for Emmy only for arthritis)
Lidocaine 

My First Aid Kit: 

Betadine
Chlorohexadine
Stretch gauze
Cast padding
Several different kinds of tape (stretch to extra sticky)
Vet Wrap
Animax cream 
Sutures
Skin glue
Hydrogen Peroxide (for cleaning up blood only)
Needles and syringes


----------



## Tobi

umm...

No RX stuff, not even for myself 

we have some gauze (i'm a bit accident prone myself) for the dog for any lesions he gets from going bananas.

some kind of styptic powder for broken nails.

clorahex solution (1 gallon jug) for his feet


thats it.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Pretty simple around here. 

NaturVet Cranberry Relief for UTI issues. 
Animal Essentials Golden seal & Echinacea in case anyone seems "off"
Benedryl
Temeril-P


----------



## bridget246

SpooOwner said:


> The "L" was dropped in "supply." Try:
> 
> Cal Vet Supply - your source for Antibiotics, Frontline, Syringes and Veterinary Supplies
> 
> The only thing I have to add is Gas-X. If you catch your dog in the first stages of bloat, it will buy a little time while rushing to the vet.


That is very good to know. Bridget had bloat before. Took her to the vet to get checked out and the vet confirmed that she had bloat. Without the money to pay for the treatment we did what we could do with the money we did have. Bridget recovered and all was well again.


----------



## xellil

you guys are so prepared!

All I really have for emergencies is hydrogen peroxide in case Snorkels eats something and i need to make her puke. Came in handy with the grapes.


----------



## malluver1005

Scratch Cephalexin from my list. Causes occasional vomiting when he was on it.


----------



## bruins17

any of you guys ever suppliment your dogs with milk thistle to help protect their livers?


----------



## Liz

My dog kit is also my people kit:

Hydrogen Peroxide - cleansing and inducing vomiting when necessary
Alcohol
Colloidal Silver
Bentonite Clay - liquid Form
Cranberry Pills - UTI
Raspberry Leaf Tea
Liquid Vitamin C
Asorbic Acid - podwer
Ultra Primrose Oil
Sepia 30c
Pulsatilla 30c
Sabina 30cWormwood - liquid
Oil of Oregano - liquid and alcohol free
Yellow Cowslip Orchid - liquid
She Oak - liquid
Grapefruit Seed Extract - liquid by Nutribiotics
Aloe Vera - 
Bovine Colostrum

That is about it. I have bandaids, sports wrap for sprains, hot packs, cold packs, thermometer, and extra droppers for med dosing


----------



## porchpotty

I have some Tylenol, Immodium, and Hydrite. Basics for headache and diarrhea.


----------



## Brian 6

xellil said:


> you guys are so prepared!
> 
> All I really have for emergencies is hydrogen peroxide in case Snorkels eats something and i need to make her puke. Came in handy with the grapes.


Hey, hydrogen peroxide is a life saver. It has saved me many a late night emergency call if owners have it on hand. (I'm one of the few vets that still is on call for emergencies).

When it is done fizzing it is just water and oxygen so is not harmful. Unlike syrup of ipecac which, if it doesn't cause your dog to vomit is toxic so now you have two problems.

Hydrogen peroxide is good for cleaning wounds initially as well.

Peptobismal is another good one to have on hand for the odd dietary indiscretion.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Already having a disabled, sick, accident prone person in the house, plus a boat that was in self sustained long term cruising, I have virtually every imaginable medical need or device covered already. My place is where my friends come if they or their pups aren't well (non emergencies of course). Don't have Gas X though, but I'm going to get some of that as a precaution. I don't think Mol is partial to bloating, but it doesn't hurt to have it on hand for other dogs, or, I guess, if the other half suddenly started to bloat.


----------



## Jan Fred

What is the most important 'first aid medicine" that we shouldn't live for our dogs. I'm curious about it


----------



## Jan Fred

> It's his first aid kit I take with me when we go on vacation (in small bottles of course):
> 
> Chlorhexadine solution
> Hydrogen Peroxide
> Isopropyl Alcohol
> gauze
> tweezers, scissors, clippers, exam gloves
> Phazyme tabs
> Cephalexine capsules
> Tramadol tablets
> Buffered aspirin
> Lubricating jelly
> animax ointment
> Benadryl tablets
> epi pen
> rectal thermometer
> tourniquet
> syringes of all sorts


 How are you able to 
managed all these stuffs? There are many of them.


----------



## johnmaclen21

The most common items you should keep for your pet, especially for your dog, is aspirin.Keeping generic aspirin in your medicine cabinet or first aid kit for your dog can help out a great deal. Hydrogen peroxide should be in every dog's medicine cabinet. In this way you should be sure to check with your veterinarian before giving any medicines to your dog.


----------



## dr tim

Hydrogen peroxide, with out a doubt, is number one in my book. If you can induce a dog to vomit with in a short time(with in 2 hrs) after they have accidentally ingested something potentially toxic, it can make all the difference.

Examples of what you should not induce vomiting for would be oils, detergents, cleaners as they do their damage on the esophagus or if the aspirated it into their lungs so we don't want it coming back up.


----------



## armanege

Just few vetmedin and deramaxx for my dog in my cabinet.


----------



## Sneakesnacks

Pain relief. Painkillers like aspirin, paracetamol and ibuprofen are highly effective at relieving most minor aches and pains, such as headaches and period pain. These medicines also help with some minor ailments, such as the common cold, by reducing aches, pain and high temperatures.


----------

